# How about Some Eyes? Eye Photos



## IszyStone (Jan 10, 2010)

Eyes are the windows to the soul. So let's see some souls!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you know your soul was blue? 

Will do soon.


----------



## escapist (Jan 10, 2010)

Leave it to me to choose this moment to be artistic. :happy:


----------



## Horseman (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine are effed up a little bit. Green near the center of the iris. Blue around the perimeter. ... And can you see the dark spot below the pupil in the right one? ... Don't know WTF that is, but it isn't a flaw in the picture. It's in the eye. 

View attachment eyes.jpg


----------



## IszyStone (Jan 11, 2010)

Horseman, those are the coolest eyes I've ever seen, Ever.


----------



## Horseman (Jan 11, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> Horseman, those are the coolest eyes I've ever seen, Ever.



Why, thank you. 

Perhaps that speaks well of my soul.

P.S. Your eyes are rather striking, as well.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 11, 2010)

Horseman! Your eyes are like blue-green gateways to your soul!!! WOW and I LOVEEEEE your freckles!!! xoxo :wubu:


----------



## Horseman (Jan 11, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Horseman! Your eyes are like blue-green gateways to your soul!!! WOW and I LOVEEEEE your freckles!!! xoxo :wubu:



And thank you, as well. There are lots of them.

Freckles that is. Only two eyes. :batting:


----------



## escapist (Jan 11, 2010)

Horseman said:


> And thank you, as well. There are lots of them.
> 
> Freckles that is. Only two eyes. :batting:



lol man I just had this vision of the old 80's Cobra Commander with eyes all over his head; thinking, YES, That would be AWESOME! Freaky, but awesome heheheh.


----------



## Horseman (Jan 11, 2010)

escapist said:


> lol man I just had this vision of the old 80's Cobra Commander with eyes all over his head; thinking, YES, That would be AWESOME! Freaky, but awesome heheheh.



It would be very hard for someone to sneak up on you!


----------



## escapist (Jan 11, 2010)

Horseman said:


> It would be very hard for someone to sneak up on you!



lol totally what I was thinking lol, I would be like an Awesome Ninja or Super Spy hehehe.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jan 11, 2010)

Here be my eyes. Quite deep set and I often get told they make me look sad because of that. I'm not though, me happy


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll play...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Horseman (Jan 11, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


>




Oh, wow. Now those are nice ones.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 12, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


>



BAM! Namesake!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks guys.  I couldn't pass up the opportunity.


----------



## vermillion (Jan 14, 2010)

my peepers 

View attachment lol 013.JPG


----------



## vermillion (Jan 14, 2010)

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Here be my eyes. Quite deep set and I often get told they make me look sad because of that. I'm not though, me happy



must be a scottish thing...
i mean i assume..i only found out i was scottish reccently..my dad was adopted...but when we found his scottish biological father he had really deep set eyes and a bulbous nose...

me too


----------



## Horseman (Jan 14, 2010)

vermillion said:


> my peepers



SWEET. ... And like mine, yours are sort of multi-colored and spotty

We should start a club.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is my pic of my eyes.


----------



## matt uk (Jan 22, 2010)

never realised how sexy it was looking at ladies eyes,........... heres mine.






or 1 and a half..........


----------



## MaybeX (Jan 23, 2010)

Some folks say my eyes are a little sinister without my glasses -- they sure are in this video framegrab.


----------



## escapist (Jan 23, 2010)

MaybeX said:


> Some folks say my eyes are a little sinister without my glasses



I think sinister is the nice way of putting it.


----------



## djudex (Jan 23, 2010)

escapist said:


> I think sinister is the nice way of putting it.



I was going to go with the "I'm going to eat your leg and then use your buttocks to make a comfy bonnet." look.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 24, 2010)

Mmm... eyeballs.


----------



## MaybeX (Jan 27, 2010)

djudex said:


> I was going to go with the "I'm going to eat your leg and then use your buttocks to make a comfy bonnet." look.


 Funny!
Gosh, and I'm really such a benign sort. I was only supposed to be looking serious and dramatic in the video. :blush:

The full face.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Jan 28, 2010)

*My peepers- No make up*



View attachment 4265_110540896814_639036814_3217462_3464610_n.jpg


----------



## MaybeX (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, such intensely green eyes. Great pic!


----------



## inkedinto (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Tad (Jan 29, 2010)

This is such a cool thread! Thanks for starting it, Izzy, and thanks to every one who has contributed so far!


----------



## Tad (Jan 29, 2010)

What I'm usually talking about if I refer to "my eyes"..... The toy camera I have in my drawer at work wouldn't catch my actual eyes properly, so I'll have to use the good camera at home some time and add a proper pic then.


----------



## IszyStone (Feb 3, 2010)

You guys have such awesome eyes! They're all so multi-colored, it amazes me. Goodness I want to start stealing some eyes, but I won't because that wouldn't be nice.


----------



## Tad (Feb 3, 2010)

Scraggly eye brows and all.....

ETA: I kind of look sad in that pic, I think? Don't know why--I wasn't sad at all (although a bit sleepy--stayed up too late playing a computer game)


----------



## BubbleButtBoy (Feb 6, 2010)

For some reason, I have really ( REALLY ) feminine eyes. Sometimes, genetics can be a cruel bitch...

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab103/TheFloatingHedgehog/myeyes.jpg


----------



## Linda (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are my peepers... 

View attachment eyes2.jpg


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 7, 2010)

If the eyes are the windows to the soul...Wow there are some very wonderful people here! Just look at all these shining souls!


Here are mine!


----------



## BigGuyInBwick (Feb 9, 2010)

This was taken about 5 years ago, but it was just one of those awesome timing pics, since I was actually driving at the moment and happened to be checking my mirrors (safety first, kids!). I still contend that its the best picture of me and was the only picture of me on the internet for a very long time. And I don't know why my right eye is half shut. It does that sometimes, especially in bright light. And if I squint my left eye, my right one is usually shut. ::shrugs:: 

View attachment rear view.jpg


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 10, 2010)

Posted these pics before in another eye thread so excuse the re-post-ness~


----------



## doughtub (Feb 11, 2010)

Blue mixed with brown. The other eye has more of a green tint than blue, though.


----------



## doughtub (Feb 11, 2010)

Might as well post ole' Righty.


----------



## siren_ (Feb 12, 2010)

jesus christ, dough!! A little close dontcha think? That must be one good camera.... : 0


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 12, 2010)

I have looked into doughtub's soul. What has been seen cannot be unseen. Oh god...oh....god....


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, this was the best I could do with my little webcam... it's so hard to get a good shot of both eyes at the same time... 

View attachment eyes.JPG


----------



## desertcheeseman (Feb 16, 2010)

I took this picture a few days ago, but I thought the eyes turned out especially well, so I cropped them out for this thread. I can't tell if they look seductive or just angry... what do you think? 

View attachment eyes.jpg


----------



## henry73 (Feb 17, 2010)

My brown eyes for you ladies to get lost in LOL. Wonder how good they look with a little bit of eye liner. What do you ladies think? BTW I'm straight and have always wonder how they would look. 

View attachment myeyes.jpg


----------



## RJI (Feb 17, 2010)

Too lazy to crop them...


----------



## IszyStone (Feb 22, 2010)

RJI said:


> Too lazy to crop them...



I don't mind. I personally like the whole picture.


----------



## warwagon86 (Apr 19, 2010)

i dont have one like you guys thats cut lol and MS Paint does not work lol


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool posts. I've always thought Janet Jackson and the late Sharon Tate had the prettiest eyes--so big and soulful.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is me without eyedrops 

View attachment eyeofsauron.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Here is me without eyedrops



<_Goes into the kitchen cabinet and gets Nutty some Visine_>


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

( uses Visine) Here are my eyes without being dry. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-19 at 23.44 #2.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> ( uses Visine) Here are my eyes without being dry.



That's more like it!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

All thanks to Visine  (Unofficial advertising)


----------



## veil (Apr 25, 2010)

i haven't shared any face type stuff yet, so uh, go on, stare into the abyss*.






*and i will totally stare back


----------



## adolan55 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nutty said:


> ( uses Visine) Here are my eyes without being dry.



Honestly I liked your eye before visine was applied.... lol


----------



## warwagon86 (Apr 25, 2010)

veil said:


> i haven't shared any face type stuff yet, so uh, go on, stare into the abyss*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy smoke they are green....but my word they are amazing


----------



## warwagon86 (Apr 25, 2010)

woohoo got my laptop back in action


----------



## Lamia (Apr 25, 2010)

warwagon86 said:


> i dont have one like you guys thats cut lol and MS Paint does not work lol



LOL you're so cute. Your expression reminds me of the Muffin joke. Two muffins are in the oven one says "Is it me or is it hot in here" and the second one says "Eeek a talking muffin". Your expression is exactly how I've always pictured that second muffin.


----------



## warwagon86 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lamia said:


> LOL you're so cute. Your expression reminds me of the Muffin joke. Two muffins are in the oven one says "Is it me or is it hot in here" and the second one says "Eeek a talking muffin". Your expression is exactly how I've always pictured that second muffin.



hahahahahahahahahaha well it made me laugh so its all cool hahaha


----------



## supersizebbw (Apr 25, 2010)

here are mine


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 25, 2010)

veil said:


> i haven't shared any face type stuff yet, so uh, go on, stare into the abyss*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



veil, yo eyes are redi-kuh-lous. 

Seriosuly though. They are amazing. The whole "pools that you could drown in" analogy applies.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 25, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Here is me without eyedrops



Odd, thats also what my butt looks like after a bag of flaming hot cheetos


----------



## warwagon86 (Apr 25, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Odd, thats also what my butt looks like after a bag of flaming hot cheetos



hahaahahahahahaha


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Apr 26, 2010)

veil said:


> i haven't shared any face type stuff yet, so uh, go on, stare into the abyss*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



found my new muse! hope you don't mind!!! lol. amazing.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Apr 26, 2010)

camera is a bit bright, kinda creepy


----------

